# Need help deciding



## Rayvinlunatic (Dec 28, 2010)

Ok so i have spent a great deal of time going over a new computer build. I have always built my own computers, but i am very busy and just can not find the time to do so now. So I am looking at a few different builds on Cyberpowerpc.com ... With that said I have found 2 builds i would like for you guys and gals to take a look at and tell me which you think is a better build. So you know they both are at the same price, give or take 20$ ... both coming in at around 1750$
here is the first build:
CARE1: Ultra Enhanced Packaging Solution - Protect Your Dream System During Transit 
Case: Thermaltake Spedo Advance Full Tower Case w/ Side-panel Window 
CD: 24X Double Layer Dual Format DVD+-R/+-RW + CD-R/RW Drive [-49] (BLACK COLOR)
CPU: AMD Phenom™II X6 1075T Six-Core CPU w/ HyperTransport Technology 
CS_FAN: Maximum 120MM Color Case Cooling Fans for your selected case (Red Color)
FAN: XtremeGear Liquid Cooling System 120MM Radiator & Fan (Enhanced Cooling Performance + Extreme Silent at 20dBA)
FREEBIE_CU1: FREE Game: S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat
FREEGAME_VC02: DarkSiders Game Coupon
HDD: 30 GB Kingston 2.5 inch SATA Gaming MLC Solid State Disk (Single Hard Drive)
HDD2: 1TB SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 16MB Cache 7200RPM HDD [-23] (Single Hard Drive)
KEYBOARD: Xtreme Gear (Black Color) Multimedia/Internet USB Keyboard
MEMORY: 4GB (2GBx2) DDR3/1600MHz Dual Channel Memory Module (A-Data Gaming Series with Heat Spreader 
MOTHERBOARD: (3-Way CrossFire Support) Asus Crosshair IV Formula AMD 890FX Chipset CrossFireX Support DDR3 Socket AM3 ATX w/ 7.1 Audio, GbLAN, IEEE1394a, USB3.0, SATA-III, RAID, 3 Gen2 PCIe, & 2 PCI
MOUSE: XtremeGear Optical USB 3 Buttons Gaming Mouse
MULTIVIEW: Xtreme Performance in SLI/CrossFireX Gaming Mode Supports Single Monitor
NETWORK: Onboard Gigabit LAN Network
OS: Microsoft® Windows® 7 Home Premium (64-bit Edition)
POWERSUPPLY: 1,000 Watts - Raidmax RX-1000AE 80 Plus Gold Power Supply 
RUSH: NO; READY TO SHIP IN 10~15 BUSINESS DAYS
SERVICE: STANDARD WARRANTY: 3-YEAR LIMITED WARRANTY PLUS LIFE-TIME TECHNICAL SUPPORT
SOUND: HIGH DEFINITION ON-BOARD 7.1 AUDIO
SPEAKERS: 600Watts PMPO Subwoofer Stereo Speakers
USB: Built-in USB 2.0 Ports
VIDEO: AMD Radeon HD 6950 2GB GDDR5 16X PCIe Video Card [+78] (Major Brand Powered by AMD)
VIDEO2: AMD Radeon HD 6950 2GB GDDR5 16X PCIe Video Card [+335] (Major Brand Powered by AMD)

And build 2:
CARE1: Ultra Enhanced Packaging Solution - Protect Your Dream System During Transit 
CASE: Thermaltake Spedo Advance Full Tower Case w/ Side-panel Window
CD: 24X Double Layer Dual Format DVD+-R/+-RW + CD-R/RW Drive (BLACK COLOR)
CPU: AMD Phenom™II X6 1075T Six-Core CPU w/ HyperTransport Technology 
CS_FAN: Maximum 120MM Color Case Cooling Fans for your selected case (Red Color)
FAN: XtremeGear Liquid Cooling System 120MM Radiator & Fan (Enhanced Cooling Performance + Extreme Silent at 20dBA)
FREEBIE_CU1: FREE Game: S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat
FREEGAME_VC02: DarkSiders Game Coupon
HDD: 30 GB Kingston 2.5 inch SATA Gaming MLC Solid State Disk (Single Hard Drive)
HDD2: 1TB SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 16MB Cache 7200RPM HDD (Single Hard Drive)
KEYBOARD: Xtreme Gear (Black Color) Multimedia/Internet USB Keyboard
MEMORY: 8GB (2GBx4) DDR3/1600MHz Dual Channel Memory Module (A-Data Gaming Series with Heat Spreader 
MOTHERBOARD: (3-Way CrossFire Support) Asus Crosshair IV Formula AMD 890FX Chipset CrossFireX Support DDR3 Socket AM3 ATX w/ 7.1 Audio, GbLAN, IEEE1394a, USB3.0, SATA-III, RAID, 3 Gen2 PCIe, & 2 PCI 
MOUSE: XtremeGear Optical USB 3 Buttons Gaming Mouse
MULTIVIEW: Xtreme Performance in SLI/CrossFireX Gaming Mode Supports Single Monitor
NETWORK: Killer™ 2100 - Gigabit Maximum Network Performance Online Gaming Network Interface Card 
OS: Microsoft® Windows® 7 Home Premium (64-bit Edition)
POWERSUPPLY: 750 Watts Thermaltake Toughpower Grand TPG-750M Gold Modular 80 Plus Power Supply
RUSH: NO; READY TO SHIP IN 10~15 BUSINESS DAYS
SERVICE: STANDARD WARRANTY: 3-YEAR LIMITED WARRANTY PLUS LIFE-TIME TECHNICAL SUPPORT
SOUND: HIGH DEFINITION ON-BOARD 7.1 AUDIO
SPEAKERS: 600Watts PMPO Subwoofer Stereo Speakers
TEMP: Aerocool Touch 1000 5.25" Touch Screen Fan Control 
USB: Built-in USB 2.0 Ports
VIDEO: AMD Radeon HD 6870 1GB GDDR5 16X PCIe Video Card (Major Brand Powered by AMD)
VIDEO2: AMD Radeon HD 6870 1GB GDDR5 16X PCIe Video Card (Major Brand Powered by AMD)

Other things you may wanna know is I am going to use it for gaming more than anything else, I do allot of net surfing and also Photoshop. I am using my spare 42" Samsung 120Hz LCD as a monitor also ... that is about it, just want a few other opinions, in truth i cannot decide between the HD 6800 series or the HD 6900 series. 

Thank you guys and gals


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Have you considered building your own? You could do better for your money.


----------



## Rayvinlunatic (Dec 28, 2010)

yeah I know i could do better for my money, but as I said i am busy and just do not have the time. I am going to be buying one of these rigs I am pretty sure. Just trying to decide between the 6950's with gigs of ram, or the 6870's with 8 gigs of ram. plus some other little differences in the mix ... but that is the main question really.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

There are several issues for me with both builds. The biggest issue is the RaidMax PSU in the first build. The A-data RAM in the 2nd. Liquid cooling & SSD drives in both.
To me, the included hardware and the configurations just do not justify the costs.
Have you considered letting a local shop a build? You could get better bang for your buck and better support.


----------



## Rayvinlunatic (Dec 28, 2010)

ok sooo ... you are heavily influencing me to self build. Ido not trust any o the local mom and pop shops around this area, have bought a few parts and they were no good and would not help me with the non working parts.  but building my own sounds good ... dang it. Can use this as a chance to teach my son how to build one as well. last one I build he was to young to teach ... so now I ask, for around 1700$ what you think is a good build? Want to stick with AMD Hexacore and AMD/ATI video cards. If you do not mind giving opinions


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f25...evised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Rayvinlunatic said:


> ok sooo ... you are heavily influencing me to self build. Ido not trust any o the local mom and pop shops around this area, have bought a few parts and they were no good and would not help me with the non working parts.  but building my own sounds good ... dang it. Can use this as a chance to teach my son how to build one as well. last one I build he was to young to teach ... so now I ask, for around 1700$ what you think is a good build? Want to stick with AMD Hexacore and AMD/ATI video cards. If you do not mind giving opinions


Good decision. I don't mean to be pushy but we see soooo many people spend money on these prebuilds and later realize they did not get the value for their money. You will find few experiences more rewarding and building with your Son will make it that much better. 
Look at the build list that Team Mate linderman linked to and post back with a list of what you want. ll the guidance and help you could need is here for free.


----------

